# RPL-Getting a STICKY BEAN thread! Join Me!



## beth30

My name is Beth, I've had multiple m/c and multiple chemical pregnancies(I really don't think there is any difference, pregnancy is pregnancy) I just wanted to start a thread for RPL ladies. Let's give eachother hope and positivity and Let's Get our STICKY BEANs!!!

I am determined and I am going to fight as long as I can, no more wtt for me, if I am able to try, then I am going to try!

Good Luck Ladies, and Welcome!


----------



## dfavbaby

Bethhh, im ttc again. Just had my second loss and I just want to start poas again.
!m so ready for my sticky beanxxx. GL to us both.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in please. I've got the bean on board, just waiting to see if it's a sticky one.

This is my 9th pregnancy, and I've got two fantastic DDs to prove to me that it can be done. These early weeks are so long and so hard. Every day I'm expecting the worst.

FWIW I hate the term Chemical and wouldn't use it. I completely agree that a pregnancy is a pregnancy.


----------



## beth30

Welcome Ladies, and Stick Baby STICK!

I started this thread because I am in an ugly place right now emotionally and mentally. I am thinking I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, so hopefully I'll be pulling out of it again. But until then I am trying to stay as positive and hopeful as possible. 

I ovulate today(supposed to), and I BD Saturday night(more like sunday morning) that was it... also I didn't force DH into it, he wanted to. LoL! so I feel like more laid back, trying not to push things to hard. I am going to wait as long as I can before I POAS..just to save some moolah, but I know if I start getting those symptoms, I won't be able to hold the POAS beast back! LOL!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sat night should be perfect timing if you O today. Fingers crossed that the POAS addiction turns something up this time.

I got my BFP a week ago and haven't told one person about this pregnancy. Haven't made a doctor's appointment, haven't POAS even one more time. I feel like I'm holding my breath, and the days just don't seem to be passing at all.

This thread was a great idea!! Let's support each other through this dark patch and on to brighter times ahead.


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey Beth, count me in, it's good to be able to talk to other ladies who have gone through the same thing & back to ttc our everlasting baby.

I just suffered my 2nd MC in September, I then waited ages for AF to show, and now feel ready to try again, currently cd13 and ovulation is imminent.
Dr told me to wait 3 months before trying again, but I'm too impatient and just want to get back on with it.

Invivo congrats hun.. I know how nervous you must feel, I felt it with my last pregnancy but was determined to enjoy it and not think of the worst, unfortunately it resulted in another MC, but I believe if it's going to happen it will and there's nothing you can do to change the outcome. Just try and remain positive & enjoy being pregnant.

Good luck to us all, and lets hope this lovely thread creates lots of new BFP's that give us all a everlasting baby of our own :flower:


----------



## beth30

Welcome!


----------



## BabyBob

Hi Beth, can i join your thread?

I am also at a place in my life i thought i would never be. Lost my second baby in September after trying for 6months. Was the nicest surprise, excatly a year to the day from losing my baby son Jayden (23.08.2010). Deciding to start trying was a big decision, but a family was something me and hubby wanted so bad. 
In October we decided we would try again, well NTNP! I have never wanted something so bad in my life. I was then told i had cervical erosion, which now i am blaming myself for causing 2nd mc. :( 
This month i was late, which got my hopes up and then took a test and i was convinced there was a faint blue line, but last night af came :( I was heartbroken. lay in bed last night crying my eyes out. Hubby stupidly mentioned one of our friends who is pregnant and said her bump was getting really big. She was 6weeks further on than our 2nd pregnancy. I know he didnt mean to hurt me but i got so emotional, I just want us to have our family. I feel everyone is pregnant jsut now and im not going to lie im so jealous. Why was my babies taken?? I think about them everyday.

Sorry for the rant, i just dont know what to do. 
x


----------



## beth30

The rant was okay. We all have them, and we need them. It is important to let it all out, if we don't we'll be worse off than we are. I thought I cause my 2nd m/c because I love to dance around the house, and I found this video of a pregnant woman shakin' her booty, so I thought I'd try it, and I did it, and did it, over and over. I loved that dance! but I started spotting, and I m/c the sac and the baby separate. My new doctor assured me that if I was able to shake it loose, then they pregnancy had already terminated itself. My body just hadn't disposed yet. Which makes total sense to me after watching a show about a lady being hit by a car and nothing not a bruise happened to the baby in her belly....sorry for going on and on, just wanted to welcome you and let you know you are not alone in how you feel.


----------



## beth30

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Beth, count me in, it's good to be able to talk to other ladies who have gone through the same thing & back to ttc our everlasting baby.
> 
> I just suffered my 2nd MC in September, I then waited ages for AF to show, and now feel ready to try again, currently cd13 and ovulation is imminent.
> Dr told me to wait 3 months before trying again, but I'm too impatient and just want to get back on with it.
> 
> I think if you feel ready, get on it! LoL! only you will know when you are ready.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hey ladies, I'm right there with you. I've had 2 miscarriages, both were blighten ovum that I didn't find out about until I went in for my first ultrasounds :( I found out about the first one at 11.5 week, the second at 8 weeks. It's pretty damn heartbreaking to go in for an ultrasound excited only to have everything you've been dreaming of crushed :( Luckily after my second miscarriage my sympathetic OB/GYN did a RPL blood work up and found out I have auto immune thyroid disease. So now when I do get pregnant again, that puts me in "high risk". But hey, that's fine by me. The more caution and monitoring they want to do, the better. Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## beth30

You should be really thankful for a caring OB! I finally found one that seems to care so much, that he is sending me to a specialist, that may not be covered by my insurance! I am so glad you know what is going on with you, I will be waiting until Feb to see the new doc, and hopefully he'll let me know something to ease my mind! Good Luck to you, and Ladies Keep us posted about appts, bfp's, bfn's, anything that we can relate to, and even things we can't! STICKY BABY DUST TO ALL!


----------



## greats

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm right there with you. I've had 2 miscarriages, both were blighten ovum that I didn't find out about until I went in for my first ultrasounds :( I found out about the first one at 11.5 week, the second at 8 weeks. It's pretty damn heartbreaking to go in for an ultrasound excited only to have everything you've been dreaming of crushed :( Luckily after my second miscarriage my sympathetic OB/GYN did a RPL blood work up and found out I have auto immune thyroid disease. So now when I do get pregnant again, that puts me in "high risk". But hey, that's fine by me. The more caution and monitoring they want to do, the better. Crossing my fingers for all of us!

HI, ladies! I, too, have auto immune thyroid disease, makes me hypothyroid. I've had 2 miscarriages this past year, both right before 6 weeks. You're so lucky to have an ob/gyn who considers your thyroid issue to be a problem... mine thinks it's no big deal. 

I'm so happy to have found this thread, it makes me feel a heck of a lot better knowing I'm not alone out there. Let's hope for some BFP's in the near future & for them to be some crazy sticky beans!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## beth30

I'm now in my TWW, I am starting to think I ov'd on Sunday because Sunday I had EWCM, and Monday I had some lotion like cm...When I start my period I always start during the night before/early morning of that day I'm due, so I am gonna say OV Day=Sunday Night.With that said. 2dpo- I have had the worst headache for the past 12 hours, and I fell asleep around 8 in the evening, waking up on and off with my head hurting. I finally gave up and fully woke up around 1:30am. Head still hurts, and when I woke up I had that awful metal taste in my mouth. I tried drinking water, but it didn't help, so I chugged half of a bottle of orange juice, the taste is still there, just not as bad. I went and looked up my symptoms from my last positive 2ww, and so far they are the same... I hope they are a sticky bfp symptoms, and not just normal bodily functions! LoL!


----------



## dfavbaby

How's everyone. I had my doctor appointment yesterday and my miscarriage is complete. Im so glad it happened that way did not want 2 d&cs done within a 5 month range. 
Anywho my hcg is still at 1200. Does anyone have any idea how long it could take to hit 0. Im hoping soon since I am very impatient. Will I O after my hcg has hit 00?
im temping now but don't know if I want to spend a fortune on opks and not ovulate for 1 month or 2


----------



## beth30

with my first m/c I had to ovulate at about 2 weeks after, it was the only time I dtd between the m/c and my bfp with ds. But I can't answer for you because I think everyone is different, I wish I could be of more help though.


----------



## BabyBob

hello ladies,
witch has gone and i am now hoping this month will be my month!!! Anyone have any tips to make sure i get my bfp before xmas??!

I am going to try really hard to stay positive. 
x


----------



## beth30

I think the best thing I can think of is.... Don't think about it! Thats what I keep hearing, obviously the most of my community believe that if you don't think about it, it will happen!!! LOL!!! Not thinking about getting pregnant or having a baby is like trying to make yourself forget you have to use the bathroom!!! You can put it in the back of your mind for so long, until it comes out whether you want it to or not!! LoL! Good Luck and I hope you get your Christmas BFP!


----------



## BabyBob

beth30 said:


> I think the best thing I can think of is.... Don't think about it! Thats what I keep hearing, obviously the most of my community believe that if you don't think about it, it will happen!!! LOL!!! Not thinking about getting pregnant or having a baby is like trying to make yourself forget you have to use the bathroom!!! You can put it in the back of your mind for so long, until it comes out whether you want it to or not!! LoL! Good Luck and I hope you get your Christmas BFP!

Thank you. It is so difficult, all i can think of is babies! Feels like everyone is pregnant just now. 3 of my friends found out they were pregnant this week! I cried everytime i felt so bad, i just cant help it.


----------



## newmrsg

Hey ladies mind if I join?

I have suffered two mc's back to back... The first one being chemical (I hate that word) and the second one I lost at 7.5w the day after we seen the heartbeat :( I was devastated but in my heart I knew even after seeing the heartbeat it wasn't going to make it... I had suffered spotting from 5 weeks on but that was blamed on my cervix being fragile... After the second consecutive loss my OB decided to send me to an RE who had so far found that my MTHFR (homocysteine) was abnormal which I am now taking 1mg extra of folic acid and Vitamin B-Complex... I am also waiting to get back my second set of test for APS (Antiphospholipid Syndrome) the first was right on the boarder so if the second is higher I was told I would have to be on a blood thinner for the entire pregnancy... This waiting is for the birds I am on CD 6 and hoping this month we are blessed with a sticky bean!

Thanks! It's so nice to be able to talk to you ladies who fully understand what I am going through!


----------



## beth30

I'm have MTHFR but it is supposed to be the less severe kind. So far nothing else was found. I hope everything comes back okay with your test. Good Luck and welcome.


----------



## beth30

Hey Ladies! Just wondering how things are!


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey Beth

I'm now halfway through this cycle, currently 7dpo, 7days till testing
I am SS like crazy, I have a few good symptoms which were the same when I got my BFP so I'm trying to remain positive.

My problem used to be in TTC after trying for many years. Now my concern is keeping hold of it, if I get pregnant again I'm going to be so anxious. I can't lose another it'l break my heart.

Where is everyone else in their cycles ?

And anyone wanting a good tip to get you pregnant ( worked the 2 cycles I did it)
*Honey* I take 5mls of Honey on a spoon every day during Ovulation time. The 2 cycles I did it I got my BFP, I've taken the honey again this cycle, so I'll let you know the outcome.

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww :flower:


----------



## beth30

Oh yeah! honey! my mom takes honey for all different kinds of stuff! I am 9dpo. I tried to hold off on testing, but I couldn't take it anymore, I have a journal where I listed my symptoms last month, and so far this month. the link is below if you want to stalk, you are welcome to! Good Luck!


----------



## BabyBob

Hi how are everyone??

I have been reading up about this honey tip. People are saying honey and cinnamin.
I have started taking B6 and folic acid and vitamin C, cutting out fizzy drinks and tea. 
Anyother tips??

I will try anything. I am going to start trying the honey, does it matter when you take it? morning or night?? 
x


----------



## beth30

I take folic acid, b6 and b12. I read someone's post that says you shouldn't take b6 without b12??? so maybe you should look into that.


----------



## dfavbaby

Hi girls i cd 17 now and having loadss of cm. Been really watery. I took an hpt 3 days ago and it still had a little squinter on it. Havnt done the deed since sun. So hopefully. I can tonight and everyday ffrom here on out. Hopefully I get a neg hpt by this weekend so I can hurry and O. I am currently taking folic acid, vitamin c,prenatal, iron, and fish oil. Ughh its gross. But its whatthe dctr recommended. Wishing us all luck


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just am ending w my 2nd loss (1st one was a missed mc, i was 12 weeks baby 9, had NO IDEA, 2nd one october chemical pregnancy)

i am seeing a specialist on monday, and hopefully we will find some answers. i am just so drained, all i want in life is to be a mom and i feel its so far out of reach, i get a little taste and its taken away

so hard, i wish us all luck xo


----------



## dfavbaby

Hi keep the faith. I just had my second loss last month also. Both were after the 7th week mark. Its really hard. Good thing that ur going for testing. I haven't done so yet. Dctr didn't recommend I do so since im so young and have a living baby. My son is from a different dad so idk its all just confusing. :/


----------



## beth30

Good luck girls, I hope that something turns out good for us all.


----------



## BabyBob

beth30 said:


> I take folic acid, b6 and b12. I read someone's post that says you shouldn't take b6 without b12??? so maybe you should look into that.

thank you i will look into that. 
x


----------

